# B&Q hard wood chips??



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

I have searched this on the search function, but nothing came up with these specifics, so please forgive me if it has been posted in another fashion of the words.


Has anyone ever contacted B&Q directly regarding there HARD wood chips and what HARD wood is actually used?

I have not used them, but would be inclined to try if i know that there was no pine mixed in, but in my mind i would probably bet that B&Q would say that they can not guarantee this.

Anyone with further information would be greatly recieved.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I doubt it would matter tbh. So many people use it and dont complain.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

doesn't it say on the bag?


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

along with the GDA. i find them abit nutty personally...... its too early


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

ollie1 said:


> I doubt it would matter tbh. So many people use it and dont complain.


 
not really sure what you mean by this?

It does matter if pine is used as it is toxic to reptiles.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

Meko said:


> doesn't it say on the bag?


Unfortunatley not. 

Just says for decorative use in gardens to aid in keeping weeds away and giving moisture to the earth.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

We've had adult boas and tegus on that bark for a year now, no problems as yet. I actually brought 3 diff types from b&q and mixed them together with the screened top soil.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Jolio said:


> Unfortunatley not.
> 
> Just says for decorative use in gardens to aid in keeping weeds away and giving moisture to the earth.


youd think so, but they rott down easly and then you have a VERY rich soil for weeds to grow, my back garden was covered in wood chips, within a year they had all rotted down and now i cant keep the weeds away:bash:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I doubt you need to worrie as the best vivarium builders use it and i have never heard of a reptile being hurt by it.


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

ollie1 said:


> I doubt you need to worrie as the best vivarium builders use it and i have never heard of a reptile being hurt by it.


YES IT CAN!!! Pine and cedar can be toxic to reps, that is why Jolio has posted this topic! Vivs that are built from pine are then thoroughly sealed to make sure none of the toxic oils can get to the reptile. 

I havn't used these, been tempted, but as you say couldn't find out the content.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ollie1 said:


> I doubt you need to worrie as the best vivarium builders use it and i have never heard of a reptile being hurt by it.


 
best vivarium builders use wood chips?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol sorry. I was half asleep...I thought you were talking about chipboard not wood chips! That will teach me to read:blush:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i was going to ask about B&Q and other garden centre wood chips. thought that i might get lynched:naughty::rant2::rant2:


----------



## zeus7 (Jul 17, 2008)

If they are being sold as hardwood chips then, as pine is a softwood, it probably will not contain any.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

afeks said:


> YES IT CAN!!! Pine and cedar can be toxic to reps, that is why Jolio has posted this topic! Vivs that are built from pine are then thoroughly sealed to make sure none of the toxic oils can get to the reptile.
> 
> I havn't used these, been tempted, but as you say couldn't find out the content.



Cheers bud, 

wondered where this was going, but then i saw his next post....


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

zeus7 said:


> If they are being sold as hardwood chips then, as pine is a softwood, it probably will not contain any.


but anything can be sold as anything..... just cos you read it words that are on the packet doesn't mean it is whats inside.

a lot of cereals dont actually contain nuts, but they have a disclaimer on them saying that they were made in a factory where nuts were processed. Just in case a really intolerable person tries to sue. 

No doubt where these hard wood chips are made, the soft wood chips are made, and i'm concerned that they could be easily packaged/or mixed/ contaminated. 

This i feel/kinda hope would be the honest answer form B&Q, but you never know, they may have different processing plants?

Which originates back to my first question, has anyone done the ground work and have the proof..... so far the answer is no.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

unless the company that makes the wood chips - specifically only uses hard wood, i wouldnt bother - if they sell soft wood chips then the chances are there will be mix - this isnt food and i very much doubt a good clean takes place to stop soft and hard wood been mixed - as already stated - its for garden use so not important to them to ensure they dont mix the two 

the only way your going to know for certain is to write to the company that makes them and ask what woods they deal with on the factory floor


----------

